
Inject secrets from Vault directly into Kubernetes pods - matyix
https://banzaicloud.com/blog/inject-secrets-into-pods-vault/
======
moondev
This is great! Does this handle the handshake to request a token as well?
Really nice example of the power of mutating webhooks.

